#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόταση κατάργησης τμημάτων σε πανεπιστήμια

## SMBD

---

----------


## mred-akias

Βρε Spy μηχανικοί περιβάλλοντος βγαίνουν οι άνθρωποι!

Τέσπα αν γίνει τπτ θα γίνει χαμός. Προσωπικά δεν πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρξουν αλλαγές. Απλό παράδειγμα, τα νέα κτήρια που χτίζονται στο TUC αυτήν την στιγμή θα είναι για νέο τμήμα πολιτικών μηχανικών. Πάλι στο TUC (το έχω πρόχειρο βλέπετε) υπάρχει ακόμη το υπό κατάλυση/κατάργηση τμήμα μηχανολόγων μηχανικών που είχε προβλευθεί μαζί με άλλες σχολές από ΠΔ του '83 (παρεπιπτόντως το εν λόγω πδ προβλέπει και σχολή χημικών μηχανικών οι οποίοι μετονομάστηκαν σε μηχανικοί περιβάλλοντος...έτσι για να μην βρίσκουν δουλειά οι συνάδελφοι). Αυτό ήταν το πάτημα το νομικό που έχασαν οι ΜΠΔ τις δυνατότητες μετεγγραφής στους Μηχανολόγους. Α ναι, και φυσικά αναμένουμε την λειτουργία τoυ τμήματος καλών τεχνών. Τι μείωση και συμφωνία των πρυτάνεων λέμε... 

Συγνώμη για την γκρίνια αλλά αμάν πια με την κοροϊδία...

Για του λόγου το αληθές, κοιτάξτε λίγο την ιστορία του TUC. Παραθέτω μερικά αποσπάσματα:




> με το Π.Δ. 52/83 προβλέφθηκε η ίδρυση 6 Τμημάτων: Μηχανικών Παραγωγής και Διοίκησης, Μηχανικών Ορυκτών Πόρων, Ηλεκτρονικών Μηχανικών, Χημικών Μηχανικών, Μηχανολόγων Μηχανικών και Γενικό Τμήμα.
> ......
> *Σχεδιάζεται η ίδρυση νέων Τμημάτων* ενώ και στον ερευνητικό τομέα αναγνωρίζεται πλέον η προσφορά του Πολυτεχνείου Κρήτης και αναδεικνύεται ως ένα από τα εγκυρότερα ερευνητικά Ιδρύματα στον Ελληνικό χώρο με εκατοντάδες ερευνητικά προγράμματα να εκπονούνται. 
> .......
> {Μελλοντικοί Στόχοι}
> *Λειτουργία* του Τμήματος Καλών Τεχνών και ίδρυση *του Τμήματος Πολιτικών Μηχανικών* και προσπάθεια δημιουργίας νέων πρωτοποριακών ακαδημαϊκών αντικειμένων


Τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα πρόεδρος των πρυτάνεων ήταν ο κος Γρυσπολάκης που για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν είναι πρύτανης του TUC. Βλεπετε την πολιτική ανάπτυξης του ιδρύματος.

Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας.

----------


## mred-akias

@*rigid*
Δες το λινκ που έδωσα και κοίτα χαμηλά στην σελίδα τους Μελλοντικούς Στόχους. 

Αυτήν την στιγμή χτίζονται κτίρια στην πολυτεχνειούπολη. Επίσης μπορεί να θυμάσαι ένα άρθρο που είχε αναφέρει ο Χάρης (από την σελίδα του ΤΕΕ νομίζω, μπορεί του ΤΕΕ/ΤΔΚ) στο mich..gr όπου έλεγε ότι σχεδιάζεται να δημιουργηθεί στο TUC τμήμα ΠΜ. Χειροκροτήθηκε από όλους η πρόταση (και από κάποιους στο mich..gr) οπότε... 1+1+1=3


Συμπληρωματικά κοίτα και εδώ . 

Αναφέρω το επίμαχο σημείο από το .doc:




> Επίσης αμοιβαία υπήρξε η ικανοποίηση για την ευνοϊκή μέχρι σήμερα εξέλιξη όσον αφορά στην ίδρυση της σχολής Καλών Τεχνών και της σχολής Πολιτικών Μηχανικών στο Πολυτεχνείο Κρήτης.


Επίσης πρόσεξε την ημερομηνία στην αρχή του εγγράφου, μιλάμε για πρόσφατη κατάσταση.

Με τις ευλογίες του ΤΕΕ όπως κατάλαβες το νέο τμήμα.

----------


## manjazz

Δηλαδη οταν λενε ενσωματωση τει πολυτεχνειων εννοουν  επμ=τει πειραια ?
Μου φαινετε λιγο παραξενο!
Τοτε θα πρεπει να ανεβουν και βασεις ή απλα να να εχουν κοινη βαση τει πειραια με επμ (πχ)
εκτος αν δεν καταλαβα καλα...

Τσαμπα ο κοπος απο καποιους που προσπαθουσαν για επαγγελματικα διακαιωματα.

Βεβαια αυτο ισως να συμφερει και τις δυο σχολες διοτι θα στην εκπαιδευση θα παιζει το εργαστηριο(εμπ) αλλα και η θεωρια (τει).

----------


## cna

manjazz στην ουσία εννοούν κατάργηση των ΤΕΙ εντελώς. Η ΣΤΕΦ/ΤΕΙ Πειραιά θα μετονομαστεί σε Πολυτεχνείο Πειραιά και θα επανδρωθεί από καθηγητές με τα κατάλληλα (με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά) προσόντα. Βέβαια δεν έχουν λύσει ακόμα στις προτάσεις τους τον τρόπο μετάβασης από το ένα καθεστώς στο άλλο.

----------


## manjazz

Ευχαριστω ειναι αυτο για εμας!(?)

cna ευχαριστω, ομως μπορεις να μου πεις την πηγη πληροφορησης?(με με παρεξηγησεις απλως πρωτη φορα το βλεπω)

----------


## Xάρης

Διαβάστε κι *ΑΥΤΟ* που αφορά την ίδρυση πολυτεχνικής σχολής στο πανεπιστήμιο Ιωαννίνων.

----------


## cna

manjazz ευχάριστο θα είναι γι' αυτούς που θα εισαχθούν στο Πολυτεχνείο Πειραιά. Για τους αποφοίτους και τους φοιτητές ΤΕΙ δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι ευχάριστο. Η πληροφόρηση προέρχεται από προηγούμενα άρθρα (του Γρυσπολάκη κ.α.).

----------


## Xάρης

Αυτοί που θα εισαχθούν στο Πολυτεχνείο πλέον Πειραιά θα εισαχθούν με βαθμούς κοντά στους βαθμούς εισαγωγής του ΕΜΠ και εκτιμώ πιο πάνω από ΑΠΘ, Π.Π., ΔΠΘ κ.λπ.
Προφανώς λόγω του ότι το λεκανοπέδιο Αττικής έχει το 40% του πληθυσμού της χώρας και κανείς δεν θέλει να πάει να σπουδάσει μακριά από το σπίτι του.

Τι θα γίνει με τους μέχρι σήμερα αποφοίτους των ΤΕΙ;
 Πιθανολογώ ότι θα τους δοθεί η δυνατότητα να αναβαθμίσουν το πτυχίο τους με 1-2 χρόνια επιπλέον σπουδών και διπλωματική.
Όσοι έχουν κάνει κάποιο master ίσως να μη χρειαστούν και τίποτα.Και με το ΤΕΕ τι γίνεται;
 Το ΤΕΕ θα αναγκαστεί (επιτέλους) να εντάξει στις δυνάμεις του όλους τους μηχανικούς ΠΕ και ΤΕ.Και το κενό που θα δημιουργηθεί στην τριτοβάθμια εκπαίδευση (ήδη δεν υπάρχουν ανώτερες σχολές παρά μόνο ανώτατες) ποιος θα το καλύψει;
 Μα τα ιδιωτικά κολέγια!

----------


## cna

Χάρη νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα κενό που να χρειάζεται να καλυφθεί. Αν ψάχνουμε για εργοδηγούς υπάρχουν ήδη από ΙΕΚ/ΕΠΑΛ/ΕΠΑΣ. Τα κολέγια έτσι όπως ορίζονται στις οδηγίες της ΕΕ θα δίδουν ισότιμους τίτλους σπουδών με τα αντίστοιχα Αγγλικά/Γαλλικά. 
Στο θέμα μας: κανείς μας δεν είναι υπέρ του πληθωρισμού Σχολών/Ιδρυμάτων. Με δεδομένο ότι η Ελλάδα δεν έχει βιομηχανική ανάπτυξη πρωτογενούς και δευτερογενούς τομέα είναι δεδομένο ότι θα έχουμε στρατιές πτυχιούχων ανέργων. Βασικά δεν υπάρχει πλέον ακόρεστο επάγγελμα στην Ελλάδα (εκτός αυτό του δασκάλου). Εδώ πλέον χρειάζονται γενναίες αποφάσεις περικοπής σχολών και ταυτόχρονα αλλαγή νοοτροπίας. Φτάσαμε στο σημείο απόφοιτος ΑΕΙ (Πανεπιστήμια+ΤΕΙ) να αμείβεται λιγότερο από βοηθό υδραυλικού. Το έχω σκεφτεί πολλές φορές ότι αν αντί να σπουδάσω ξοδεύοντας 30-40-50.000 ευρώ έστηνα μια επιχείρηση με αυτό το κεφάλαιο σήμερα δεν θα είχα κανέναν λόγο να αγχώνομαι.

----------


## Ubiquites

*@cna*
Μεγάλη αλήθεια αυτό που αναφέρεις. Τις προάλλες αυτό ακριβώς συζητούσαμε με συναδέρφους.

----------

